# Crimson Talon Broadheads



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

Crimson Talon Broadheads I think I'm in love wow what a great broadhead. Anyone else tried these yet?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I read reviews about them and they didnt sound too impressive so i'll stick to my muzzy's. THe reviews i read were on www.archerytalk.com.


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

I know allot of people whom shoot Muzzy but after taking a quartering away shot last year taking out x-2 ribs and the blood trail was like nothing I have ever seen! Although it did destroy the broadhead! I shot thunderheads for years but the blood trails did not impress me very hard to follow even on a good shot placement. These wounds did not close up looked and looked worse than a rifle slug hole from a shotgun. just my 2cents.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

the reviews stated that yes, the broadheads on the CT were destroyed after one deer, i will give you the blood trail thing, as that was the reason i looked at them for starters. BUT. For $30 and once use for each broadhead i cant see using them. If they wouldnt be destroyed and you could reuse them after switching blades i would be using them. Muzzys have never let me down and thats why they will stay on my arrows.


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

I took 5 deer last year we had to cull some doe. I only destroyed 1 broad head completely taking out a couple of ribs the other 4 did not hurt the furrell but did dammage the blades so I did have to replace the blades a set of three for I think 12.00 for the set of 3... I have one buddy of mine whom shoots muzzy's and has allways had good luck with them.. Although he wants to try the Montec G-5's This year. I just had to try something new they are a little costly! I just had really bad blood trails w/ thunderheads I did recover my deer but Ill chalk that up to 25 years experience in the field and the first five as dad's personal bird dog. I might give Muzzy's a try what do you pay for x-3? p.s. nice talking w/ you where are you from?
Jim


----------



## Gilbster_460 (Oct 22, 2005)

CRIMSON TALONS ARE SWEEEET! I SHOT A NICE EIGHT POINT THAT I HAD BEEN HUNTNG FOR THREE WEEKS LAST NIGHT :beer: (10/21). i WAS ABOUT 18 FEET UP AND THE BUCK WAS 25 YARDS AND QUARTERING AWAY. I BROKE TWO RIBS GOING IN AND TWO GOING OUT WHEN THE BROADHEAD LODGED IN HIS OPPOSITE SHOULDER. I WATCHED HIM RUN FOR ABOUT 15 YARDS AND THE BLOOD JUST POURED OUT OF THE ENTRANCE WOUND WITH NO PASS THROUGH. THESES BLADES ARE AMAZING THEY PUT A WHOLE IN HIM LIKE NEVER BEFORE. EVEN THOUGH HE BROKE MY ARROW THE BROADHEAD STILL STAYED TOGETHER AND HAD NO BROKEN BLADES. JUST LETTING YALL KNOW THAT I AM FOR SURE HOOKED EVEN AFTER BEIGN A LITLLE SCEPTICAL.


----------

